# aiguille rouge sur cadran Gmt ??



## yabr (19 Janvier 2021)

bonjour
pas compris a quoi servait l'aiguille rouge du cadran gmt....je pense qu'elle indique toute seule l'heure et les minutes du fuseau horaire selectionné....? sur ma montre même si je change les fuseaux horaires et que je valide,elle reste fixe ,toujours a la même place!!!
sauriez vous m'expliquer?????
merci


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Voici ce qu'explique Apple 
Ce cadran s’affiche en deux parties : un cadran intérieur en 12 heures qui indique l’heure locale, et un cadran extérieur en 24 heures qui vous permet d’afficher l’heure d’un second fuseau horaire.
A lire ici


----------



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2021)

L'aiguille rouge indique l'heure (sur 24h) du fuseau horaire marqué en rouge au milieu.
Quand tu vas modifier le fuseau horaire c'est la partie bicolore qui va bouger (ça indique la nuit et le jour).


----------



## yabr (19 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> L'aiguille rouge indique l'heure (sur 24h) du fuseau horaire marqué en rouge au milieu.
> Quand tu vas modifier le fuseau horaire c'est la partie bicolore qui va bouger (ça indique la nuit et le jour).


je ne pige pas...quand je change de fuseau horare et que je valide,elle reste a la meme place


----------



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2021)

Oui l'aiguille ne bouge pas, c'est le cadre autour qui bouge.
comme sur une montre physique ou tu ne tourne que le cadre pour changer de fuseau horaire.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui l'aiguille ne bouge pas, c'est le cadre autour qui bouge.
> comme sur une montre physique ou tu ne tourne que le cadre pour changer de fuseau horaire.


C'est très bien fait , je trouve


----------



## fousfous (19 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est très bien fait , je trouve


Oui quand on a compris comme ça fonctionne! J'avoue avoir du m'y pencher un peu dessus pour comprendre aussi! (Et puis à l'autonome pas facile de savoir que les 2 couleurs représentent le jour et la nuit )


----------



## yabr (20 Janvier 2021)

quelles couleurs representent le jour et la nuit???? j'avoue je n'ai pas du tout percuté )))))


----------



## yabr (20 Janvier 2021)

ça y est ....j'ai enfin percuté.....ne me jugez pas


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)

yabr a dit:


> quelles couleurs representent le jour et la nuit???? j'avoue je n'ai pas du tout percuté )))))


J'ai aussi de mal a comprendre


----------



## fousfous (1 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai aussi de mal a comprendre


La couleur clair c'est le jour, et la couleur sombre la nuit 
Ou sinon actuellement dans l'hémisphère nord le jour c'est la couleur qui prend le plus de place!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> La couleur clair c'est le jour, et la couleur sombre la nuit
> Ou sinon actuellement dans l'hémisphère nord le jour c'est la couleur qui prend le plus de place!


Concrètement pour expliquer sur cet exemple ?
merci de ton aide


----------



## fousfous (1 Mars 2021)

Le vert c'est la nuit, si je comprend bien tu as mis le fuseau horaire de Lisbonne?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Le vert c'est la nuit, si je comprend bien tu as mis le fuseau horaire de Lisbonne?


Oui c'est cela

mais comment savoir l'heure de Lisbonne dans mon exemple ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Mars 2021)

L'aiguille rouge avec le bout en rond, elle pointe sur le cadran extérieur ou tu as le chiffre de l'heure.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> L'aiguille rouge avec le bout en rond, elle pointe sur le cadran extérieur ou tu as le chiffre de l'heure.


Merci de ton. explication


----------

